# Corsair Gaming K65 RGB



## Stormbreaker17 (24. November 2014)

Moin liebes Corsair-Team,

ich warte nun schon seit dem Reveal der RGB Keyboards auf einen Verkaufsstart der K65 hier in Deutschland, aber bisher ist diese lediglich bei Best Buy in den Staaten verfügbar, ein Import kommt für mich jedoch nicht in Frage. Deshalb nun meine selbsterklärende Frage, ob die K65 RGB denn hierzulande überhaupt noch zum Verkauf angeboten werden wird oder ob sie gar Best Buy exklusiv bleiben wird. 

LG Stormbreaker 17

Ps: Komme ebenfalls aus Oldenburg (NDS), falls dieses gemeint ist


----------



## Bluebeard (26. November 2014)

Im Moment gibt es diese nur als Best Buy exklusiv. Vor nächstem Jahr wird sich da auch erst einmal nichts dran ändern. Sofern sich bei der K65 RGB für DE etwas bewegt, werden wir es zeitnah bekannt geben. Sorry für die Enttäuschung.


----------

